
How to win a trade war: When the US took on Japan - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/05/24/business/us-china-trade-war-japan-intl/index.html
======
yhoneycomb
How about we stop focusing on “winners” and “losers” and try to focus on
mutually benefitting each other?

